# Battery Life Poll



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

How much life is everybody squeezing out of their TBolts? What ROM, Kernel, CPU frequency, governor, etc... are you using?

I've only been able to manage a very best of about 12 hours on CM7 RC1.4 using the standard kernel and ondemand governor, set to a 600 powersave bias, but I just wiped everything and went for a fresh install, so we'll see if it holds up any better.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

16hrs of heavy heavy use. 24hrs with normal use. Gingeritis 3d, ziggys kernel no tweaks, chingys new radio leak.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Dewar (Jun 30, 2011)

"sonami said:


> 16hrs of heavy heavy use. 24hrs with normal use. Gingeritis 3d, ziggys kernel no tweaks, chingys new radio leak.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Where is ziggys kernel? I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

+1
This has been BY FAR my best battery rom. Flashed Vipermod and dropped the voltage a bit more for good measure and my battery life is so damned good I am having trouble leaving the damned rom!
Seriously... some one get me a (*&^ing flashable MIUI battery meter and Bluetooth stack that does not SUCK so I can stop going between this and OMFGB!!!


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

"Dewar said:


> Where is ziggys kernel? I can't find it. Thanks.


Comes with gingeritis 3d


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

SOLID 2 days with CM7 1.4, MR2.5 radio, oc to 1420 min @268 smartass gvnr, wifi most of the time, sync on, screen brightness right in the middle (i cant stand auto because sometimes dimness sticks until a reboot for me) and the tiamat 2.3 kernel. but i have the extended battery :smile3:


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

"tjk2795 said:


> SOLID 2 days with CM7 1.4, MR2.5 radio, oc to 1420 min @268 smartass gvnr, wifi most of the time, sync on, screen brightness right in the middle (i cant stand auto because sometimes dimness sticks until a reboot for me) and the tiamat 2.3 kernel. but i have the extended battery :smile3:


Alright, you psyched me out. My friend has the extended battery as well and he rubs it in my face all the time. Is it a slim extended battery, or one that requires the larger back?


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Getting 20 hours with normal/moderate use, running cm7 rc1.4, chingys leaked radio, imoseyons lean kernel (extreme mode via terminal emulator, oc 1.4, under volted) on interactive. Equal mix of wifi and 4g on a standard battery. I'm finally to the point where I don't even worry about the battery gauge anymore.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## tjk2795 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cblox said:


> Alright, you psyched me out. My friend has the extended battery as well and he rubs it in my face all the time. Is it a slim extended battery, or one that requires the larger back?


its the super duper big giant oem battery, i never even installed the stock one. i knew what i was getting into when i got the phone, a battery hog. i bought 2 thunderbolts, one for myself and another for my fiancee, and we both got the extended battery on day 1, and both are running my settings. she gets a day and a half, because she plays a lot of music at work, but i only use mine for reading techie stuff and a little gba emulation, nothing crazy. and if i do stream music its plugged in my truck. i dont think any of the slim fit batteries are worth it, theyre not a significant increase in mah, which is what matters


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

This is on Chingy 's 3d rom with MR2 radio. Best battery life so far of any rom.

I use 3g and wifi almsot all the time though.


----------



## mayajw (Jul 15, 2011)

CM7 1.4
KangBang BFS. 9
1408/368
Lag free

Best battery life I've had so far with my tbolt.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Minor use.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see how people are getting such good life. With my regular battery I get 2-4 hours wth moderate to heavy use. With my extended I get 6-8 hours. 10 tops. Same usage. Never overclock, min set 192/1036. Currently tiamat 1004 and liquids cm7. Tried every rom kernel combo. On my 3rd tbolt and have 5 battery's and every phone and battery I use gives the same results. Always bump charge and wipe battle stats. Tried undervolting to no avail. I'd love to go all day on my extended but can't. Don't know how people can get 2 days


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> I don't see how people are getting such good life. With my regular battery I get 2-4 hours wth moderate to heavy use. With my extended I get 6-8 hours. 10 tops. Same usage. Never overclock, min set 192/1036. Currently tiamat 1004 and liquids cm7. Tried every rom kernel combo. On my 3rd tbolt and have 5 battery's and every phone and battery I use gives the same results. Always bump charge and wipe battle stats. Tried undervolting to no avail. I'd love to go all day on my extended but can't. Don't know how people can get 2 days


How good is your coverage? I know that you can eat battery like crazy if your phone is constantly searching for a signal. Also, you may have a bad app. Check spare parts battery section and see if any apps are causing your phone any extensive problems.

Also, on CM7 RC1.4 Stock Kernel, 245 min 1410 max ondemand, extended battery, I get about 24 hours of use with emailing, some gaming, a lot of texting and 4G on the whole time.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"jasonpantuliano said:


> I don't see how people are getting such good life. With my regular battery I get 2-4 hours wth moderate to heavy use. With my extended I get 6-8 hours. 10 tops. Same usage. Never overclock, min set 192/1036. Currently tiamat 1004 and liquids cm7. Tried every rom kernel combo. On my 3rd tbolt and have 5 battery's and every phone and battery I use gives the same results. Always bump charge and wipe battle stats. Tried undervolting to no avail. I'd love to go all day on my extended but can't. Don't know how people can get 2 days


Its all about your settings/apps and the combination of rom /radio/kernel

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

"jasonpantuliano said:


> I don't see how people are getting such good life. With my regular battery I get 2-4 hours wth moderate to heavy use. With my extended I get 6-8 hours. 10 tops. Same usage. Never overclock, min set 192/1036. Currently tiamat 1004 and liquids cm7. Tried every rom kernel combo. On my 3rd tbolt and have 5 battery's and every phone and battery I use gives the same results. Always bump charge and wipe battle stats. Tried undervolting to no avail. I'd love to go all day on my extended but can't. Don't know how people can get 2 days


Neither can I man. Wish I could


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I checked my stats and my biggest user is cell standby. I have great coverage. Usually in philadelphia pa with constant 4g coverage. Even when I turn off 4g it barely makes a difference. This is why I own 5 batteries.


----------



## seanren78 (Jul 14, 2011)

ROM- CM7 RC1.4 
Kernel- Tiamat_7x30-v1.0.4
Governor- Standard with Kernel

14-16 hours with moderate use with 3G. I web browse on 4G for about 30 minutes a day. I tweet, G+, text all day with about 1 hour of talk time. I am pleased. When the day is done I have 17%-20% battery left.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a little update for everyone. 6 Hours of very minor usage (On 4G) and have only used 11% of battery (This is after a reboot so this number "should" be my correct percentage. Good enough for me considering that means my phone should last about 60 Hours. Hard to believe but I guess without the display being on its possible.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

You should calibrate after each kernel swap. with such terrible life it sounds like the problem. There is no reason to drain the battery in 4 hours. Run a complete calibration and see if it doesn't shape up.


----------



## KsKnightmare (Jun 6, 2011)

20-25 hours on cm7 rc1.4, stock kernel, no voltage or oc tweaks. super stable, 4g on all the time, sometimes i get more battery life if im lucky


----------



## Madrillsy (Aug 5, 2011)

jeffykins said:


> You should calibrate after each kernel swap. with such terrible life it sounds like the problem. There is no reason to drain the battery in 4 hours. Run a complete calibration and see if it doesn't shape up.


How do you calibrate the battery?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 771


This was on BAMF froyo 1.8.6. Could've gotten about 5hrs more. Oh and on the original battery :tongue2:


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Madrillsy said:


> How do you calibrate the battery?


Well basically you would charge the battery to 100% and then wipe battery stats. You can either do this using recovery or find a battery calibration app that will delete the battery stats for you. The problem is the old stats arent useful with a new kernel so they cause your phone to be tricked into thinking the batter is being used differently than it actually is. I recommend instead of just charging it to 100 % do the following.

1. Charge the phone 100%
2. unplug the phone and shut it off. 
3. When it is off plug it in again. You should see that orange LED light up
4. Let the phone charge until the LED turns green or yellow whichever it is.
5. Unplug the phone and turn it on
6. Charge the phone until it reaches 100% and then wipe battery stats. Either in recovery or using an app.

That should do it. See if battery life doesnt improve drastically. You should do this, or at least the simple version of this every time you change kernel.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

finally get to post my results:

CM7 1.4 | Tiamat 1.0.4 | HTC OEM extended battery

pretty light use I imagine. 4G was not used at all since I'm on WIFI at home and at work. 3G when on the road. BT not used at all. GPS used to "check in" a few times but thats it. CPU 268/1036. SMARTASS CPU gov used until this morning. I had it on conservative most of the day today. Brightness @ 25%. Display use says 5h 37m 51s. Only spent 30min max on phone calls.

I got the extended battery Monday. I drained it to 0% and charged it up with phone off overnight. Turned it on Tue morning, wiped batt stats, and this is what I got.

Been sold on CM for a year now. I'm sold on the Tiamat kernel.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

When I bump charge to wipe batt stats I just charge to full, then unplug the charger and plug it right back in, wait until it hits 100% then wipe stats. I've personally found it unnecessary to reboot the phone and then charge again. It just takes longer. I consistently run a day without issue on just about any rom/ kernel combo I try. Some are better than others though, the latest gingeritus sense or cm 1.4 have been the best so far performance and battery life considered with no mods to clock speed or kernel change. If your in a bad reception area that will destroy your battery life for sure no matter what combo you run.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

"julesism said:


> Been sold on CM for a year now. I'm sold on the Tiamat kernel.


Tried Tiamat for a short while. Got so damn many reboots in the first 20 minutes that I had to switch back immediately, because I wasn't in a position to adjust it properly. May be time to reflash it and give it a fair chance. Do you have it undervolted at all?



"perfoliate said:


> If your in a bad reception area that will destroy your battery life for sure no matter what combo you run.


Yeah, I've noticed that just in my basement alone, battery gets eaten alive, but upstairs and outside I'm totally fine.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

Nah, I haven't tweaked it at all (voltage etc). 0 reboots for me. Used Tiamat off and on with my Incredible. Been using it on my TBolt since 1.0.3.


----------



## Cblox (Jul 17, 2011)

Guess I'll just let this kernel run dead on moderate use, and then flash Tiamat and do the same. I'm desperate for the 20 hour numbers people have been talking about.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

For me, I'm usually always on WIFI so go WIFI whenever possible. I keep GPS and BT to a minimum unless I'm in my car which has a powered car dock. I never use 4G, unless I need to download a big file or hotspot. Try lowering your brightness, especially indoors. I do not use auto-brightness. I disable all haptic feedback. I turn wireless location service(s) off. I don't have a lot of (pointless) apps installed so I dont have to worry about stuff constantly running in the background. Maybe you're just a heavy or average user. I've been very light this week but not on purpose to get the results I got.


----------



## richard713 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm running BAMF-GingerREMIX-v2.1 getting about 8 hrs tops. can anyone recommend a compatible kernel?


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

mayajw said:


> CM7 1.4
> KangBang BFS. 9
> 1408/368
> Lag free
> ...


Same here, but with OMFGB 8-2 nightly and latest leaked radio. Consistently getting 20-25% better battery life..


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

CM7 1.4
stock kernel
no overclock
on demand governer
Most days i leave 4g off and i can get anywhere from 16-20 hours of normal use, maybe more with more standby time. Heavy use with 4g on drops me down to around 10-14 hours.


----------



## jbass (Jun 30, 2011)

WBMc36 said:


> CM7 1.4
> stock kernel
> no overclock
> on demand governer
> Most days i leave 4g off and i can get anywhere from 16-20 hours of normal use, maybe more with more standby time. Heavy use with 4g on drops me down to around 10-14 hours.


How do you get 10-14 hours with "Heavy" usage? Also whats your definition of heavy usage? What radio?


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

"jasonpantuliano said:


> I checked my stats and my biggest user is cell standby. I have great coverage. Usually in philadelphia pa with constant 4g coverage. Even when I turn off 4g it barely makes a difference. This is why I own 5 batteries.


I also am in philadelphia, pa but usually keep my phone on wifi when at home....I can get 18 hrs extended and about 10 w standard...I do think wifi seems to use a lot less juice than 4g


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm running a modified version of 605.2 and the newest radio... the best battery life I have ever had.

Currently sitting at 64% after 12 hours being unplugged, with about 45 minutes of phone calls and 5 emails accounts checking every 10 minutes, a little g+ today along with twitter and a little web browsing. (wifi on all day as well)

Amazing life imo.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

"R1Lover said:


> I'm running a modified version of 605.2 and the newest radio... the best battery life I have ever had.
> 
> Currently sitting at 64% after 12 hours being unplugged, with about 45 minutes of phone calls and 5 emails accounts checking every 10 minutes, a little g+ today along with twitter and a little web browsing. (wifi on all day as well)
> 
> Amazing life imo.


What is 605.2


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

Gingeritis 3d beta six with ziggy kernel and chingy's radio


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> I'm running a modified version of 605.2 and the newest radio... the best battery life I have ever had.


Pls do share


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey is it normal that my phone wakes up periodically. This was as I was asleep and if you look at its state vs. Time it keeps waking up at semi regular intervals. Is this normal and is there a way to change it so it wakes less?


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Highest I have gotten was almost exactly 89 hours (7 hours shy of 4 full days). Extended battery, CM7 RC1.4, slayher's kernel, default speeds, voltage, and governors, on 1.70 radio. I set the Wifi sleep policy to never, was almost always connected to Wifi except my drive to and from work. I made phone calls when I needed to, entered data into apps when I needed to, but avoided playing any games. This was my "best case scenario" test because I realized I was getting about 1 hour for every 1% for a LONG time. It actually sped up battery drain dramatically after about 30%. I had calibrated the battery with Battery Calibration and this was the first drain immediately afterward. I had to consciously make sure I never plugged it in to copy files to or from the phone, and I normally always have my phone docked and charging on my 30 min drive to and from work, so unplugged the mount.

I checked regularly to see where the battery was, what the battery draw was (usually was about 40mV when I'd check), and to check any notifications.

Before this test I usually had a damn hard time of getting to 2 full days. This test just absolutely blew me away, completely unexpected to have gone this long. Like I said though, this is minimal use, but I DID use it. If I were to use it as I normally would, which would include gaming occasionally, I probably still would have made it a full 2 days.

Edit: Oh, forgot an important detail: 4G was NOT enabled. I don't live or work in a 4G area, though I do occasionally go to them, so I just simply had it disabled for those 4 days.

Edit 2: I wish I had taken a pic much later on, but you can see the trend that I was seeing for most of the discharge in this one at 59%.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

^^thats pretty awesome. The HTC extended battery is worth every single freaking penny. Everyone with a tbolt should have one.


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

I do everything I can to stay away from extended batteries so I don't have the added bulk. If there was a good extended battery that was the same size, or near the same size as the stock I'd go for it.


----------



## mkraffert (Jul 22, 2011)

sonami said:


> 16hrs of heavy heavy use. 24hrs with normal use. Gingeritis 3d, ziggys kernel no tweaks, chingys new radio leak.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


I'm seeing the same thing. This ROM/Kernel combination is by far the best battery life I've seen on my TB, and I've tried almost everything in the last 3 months.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

zeropants said:


> I do everything I can to stay away from extended batteries so I don't have the added bulk. If there was a good extended battery that was the same size, or near the same size as the stock I'd go for it.


That would be called the HTC extended batt, Its hardly any bigger and it doesnt even weigh much more. Its slimmer then aftermarket batteries too


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> That would be called the HTC extended batt, Its hardly any bigger and it doesnt even weigh much more. Its slimmer then aftermarket batteries too


Linky? I've never seen an extended battery that's the same size as the original. All of the extended batteries that I've seen that are the same size don't actually have a higher mAh.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"HalosGhost said:


> Linky? I've never seen an extended battery that's the same size as the original. All of the extended batteries that I've seen that are the same size don't actually have a higher mAh.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Some of them are the same size and like 17 to 1900mah, those are called slim line batts, but their aftermarket. Ive never heard of a slim htc extended, the htc extended ive seen is huge and you need a knew door, its like 2700mah i think

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

"HalosGhost said:


> Linky? I've never seen an extended battery that's the same size as the original. All of the extended batteries that I've seen that are the same size don't actually have a higher mAh.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Its an Amazon trexcell. Its garbabge really. And the HTC slim battery is slimmer then u think.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

mkraffert said:


> I'm seeing the same thing. This ROM/Kernel combination is by far the best battery life I've seen on my TB, and I've tried almost everything in the last 3 months.


getting the same with CM7 RC 1.5.2, imoseyon's lean kernel (extreme mode via terminal emulator) and chingys new radio leak. 16 hours heavy use, 24 hours with normal use on a mix of wifi and 4g.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Where do I find the stock kernal?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

"liberatedx said:


> Where do I find the stock kernal?


I think the thing to do is just flash cm7 and the stock kernel will follow along. There doesn't seem to be a free floating version last I heard.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh ok thanks alot. I kinda figured that almost every rom will come with a kernal in the package.

Edit: this is day 2 with liquid thunderbread 2.1, imoseyions lean kernal set to battery save mode, and the OTA radio, we will see how it does. I got 10 hours out of light use yesterday.

Edit2: I seem to be getting a cell standby that is really high. This ota radio consumes a lot of battery, does anyone know of a diffrant radio that consumes less.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

This is with the new beta 7 of gingeritis 3d, even better tgan beta 6! Stock batt too...

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> getting the same with CM7 RC 1.5.2, imoseyon's lean kernel (extreme mode via terminal emulator) and chingys new radio leak. 16 hours heavy use, 24 hours with normal use on a mix of wifi and 4g.


Are u using the stock battery? I'm on cm7 1.5.2 with the kernel it comes loaded with and mr2 radio and I'm getting horrible battle life. Before on the rooted ota rom I was getting 16 with light to Med usage now I'm getting 8 to 10 with light usage.


----------



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, my current setup is BAMF 4.9, the big extended battery, speedtweak "normal" setting which is overclocked and undervolt, Interactive gov, Chingy's Radio, also running Juice Defender. At home on WIFI I can get 26 hours of heavy use on a charge. At work on 4G all day I can get about 14 hours of heavy use on a charge.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm still running my stock battery but I guess I'm going to be putting my extended battery in the phone just to test it. Is juice defender really worth it. I ran it on my Droid x for a short time and didn't really see that big of a difference.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> I'm still running my stock battery but I guess I'm going to be putting my extended battery in the phone just to test it. Is juice defender really worth it. I ran it on my Droid x for a short time and didn't really see that big of a difference.


Juice defender didnt really help imo.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> Juice defender didnt really help imo.


That's what I concluded as well


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> Juice defender didnt really help imo.


Really? I found juoce defender made an enormous difference. On the default profile even. I mean it shuts off your data. It would have to make a difference. If you constantly pick up your phone it may not affect much but no doubt it worked for me.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Juice defender and those types if programs only work if your settings are fu**ked up to begine with. If you set ut up your phone properly and have a decent rom/radio/kernel trio those programs actually hinder performance and decrease batt life, imho.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Juice defender and those types if programs only work if your settings are fu**ked up to begine with. If you set ut up your phone properly and have a decent rom/radio/kernel trio those programs actually hinder performance and decrease batt life, imho.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


+1 for sure


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Still havnt charged since my last post/pic. Cant believe beta 7 could top beta 6 in the batt life dept, but it sure as hell does!

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Juice defender and those types if programs only work if your settings are fu**ked up to begine with. If you set ut up your phone properly and have a decent rom/radio/kernel trio those programs actually hinder performance and decrease batt life, imho.
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


What settings are you referring to? Juice defender had made a huge difference for me. Outside my workplace I have 4g (a lot of smoke breaks), in the hallways I have 3g, and my main working area that I'm moving around the most has no signal or will pick up 3g every now and then. Im just curious what settings would help with that without having to be in airplane mode or stay on 3g?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

"Icesteve said:


> What settings are you referring to? Juice defender had made a huge difference for me. Outside my workplace I have 4g (a lot of smoke breaks), in the hallways I have 3g, and my main working area that I'm moving around the most has no signal or will pick up 3g every now and then. Im just curious what settings would help with that without having to be in airplane mode or stay on 3g?


+1
How could tweaked settings ever have an equal effect to turning the radios off? Kernel rom and radio will only get you so far. I've been tweaking things for weeks without noticing REALLY marked improvements.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I now that android system and cell standby are the things that are at the top of my battery use list. Is that because kernal and radio?


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

ive been running cm7 rc1.5.2 for a few days now. and have noticed that my battery life has cut in half.
i was running ota rooted rom, mr2 radio and i was getting 14-16 hrs on it with medium usage. (on stock battery)
now i have cm7rc1.5.2 wit mr2 radio and the kernel that comes with cm7 and have been getting barely 10-13 hrs with light light usage.
i did the bump charge and battery calibration but hasnt helped out any.
ive been looking at some posts and seen people getting 16+hrs on this rom...
any suggestions or help would be much appreciated!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Icesteve said:


> What settings are you referring to? Juice defender had made a huge difference for me. Outside my workplace I have 4g (a lot of smoke breaks), in the hallways I have 3g, and my main working area that I'm moving around the most has no signal or will pick up 3g every now and then. Im just curious what settings would help with that without having to be in airplane mode or stay on 3g?


Stay on cdma only and wifi when available. Unless your downloading huge files, you have absolutely no need for 4g anyway, so 3g is more than adequate. Phone finder, tell htc and assisted dialing chew up batt in standby, settings like these and some more help tremendously


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Stay on cdma only and wifi when available. Unless your downloading huge files, you have absolutely no need for 4g anyway, so 3g is more than adequate. Phone finder, tell htc and assisted dialing chew up batt in standby, settings like these and some more help tremendously


Idk about you, but I got a 4g phone to use 4g. It makes any task that uses data noticeably quicker and battery seems to fall the same when idle as it does on 3g. Best combo for me so far has been CM1.4 with tiamat 1.03 and ota mr2. 11-13 hours of medium to heavy usage with a mix of wifi and good 4g signal, with the stock battery. Just switched to kangbang 1.0 and need to calibrate before judging. I ordered a stock HTC battery and wall charger for a total of $12 for those days when I'm out and about without wifi. I'd rather slip the extra battery in my wallet and use the 4g service I'm paying for every month than stay on 3g.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

for those using juice defender.. can u recommend or give us an idea of what settings/tweaks u took advantage of to get the battery life you did? would be good to know..


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Stay on cdma only and wifi when available. Unless your downloading huge files, you have absolutely no need for 4g anyway, so 3g is more than adequate. Phone finder, tell htc and assisted dialing chew up batt in standby, settings like these and some more help tremendously


I am in Puerto Rico at the moment and the only data available is cdma (painful). I was expecting quite a bit of a battery gain but still when I am streaming Pandora or doing anything but idle the battery doesn't last. In the last 15 min streaming with the screen on I have lost 10 percent. I don't know..I have tried kernel after kernel tiamat..dream..lean..nothing seems to give me the boost I am looking for. I am the same as most of you getting 13 hours or less depending on usage. If anyone finds anything wonderful please post.

As for juice defender I haven't been using it lately because I'm trying to optimize my battery life through tweaking. Once I get that in better shape I will use it again. I remember using the standard settings. Nothing special. Whatever the pre selected least intrusive settig was. It simply shut down my data when the screen was off.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Bad reception or high cell standby you need 2x Battery from the market. It's free and worth a shot. I get great increase in battery while using it. Please do yourselves a favor and use it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I fixed my problem by changing Roms. I went from liquid thunderbread to gingeritis 3d and ain't had any issues.


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

"sonami said:


> Stay on cdma only and wifi when available. Unless your downloading huge files, you have absolutely no need for 4g anyway, so 3g is more than adequate. Phone finder, tell htc and assisted dialing chew up batt in standby, settings like these and some more help tremendously


When using my phone im mainly browsing the internet and not on mobile sites so 4g is very necessary for me because wifi isnt an option. Im using cm7 so the other options you mentioned don't relate to my knowledge or at least I have never seen tell htc, phone finder since I left sense, correct me if im wrong.


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi- This is my first post.

I used be hardcore AOSP OMFGB and CM7, I took sonami's one most piece advice and I went Gingeritis 3D VI. I must tell you guys, This is SO FANTASTIC cause It can last long nearly 2 days completely drain stock battery which the OMFGB or CM7 cannot! Now, The Gingeritis 3D VII updated and It runs very solid! I am getting 19-23ma avg during the standby. :gasp:

* kernel runs stock without speedtweak or SetCPU app.

+1 I gotta thank to sonami for the secret tips. :wink2:



"chrootz said:


> *I posted in XDA forum*
> 
> I'm getting a lot excellent batt life. I am on the gingeritis 3D VI with stock battery.
> 
> I would say about 60% idle and 40% in surf the websites at my work. I tried conservative battery life on CM7 and OMFGB. Always under 15hrs emptied the battery life and Gingeritis 3D VI blew AOSP away. =/


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cell standby murders my phone on CM7. anyway to lessen the standby impacts?

4hrs and 32min @ 52%. Running Dreamkernel_aosp_2_6_0.zip with DroidTh3ory CM7 1.3X rom on MR2 radio. And I have it undervolted by up to -150mv


----------



## turbonegro32 (Aug 9, 2011)

"masri1987 said:


> Cell standby murders my phone on CM7. anyway to lessen the standby impacts?
> 
> 4hrs and 32min @ 52%. Running Dreamkernel_aosp_2_6_0.zip with DroidTh3ory CM7 1.3X rom on MR2 radio. And I have it undervolted by up to -150mv


I'm having the same issue with cell stand by but on cm7 RC 1.5.2 stock kernel


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Discharging from 92%, cm7 1.4 with kangbang 1.0. 4g on the whole time until I turned on airplane in the subway the last 30ish minutes. Haven't calibrated yet since flashing the kernel, expecting great things once I do


----------



## ddrj (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's mine:

Imo's lean kernel @ battsaver
OMFGB 1.3.1 nightly 08/02
Auto sync set to every hour
Some gps and maps used
Always on wifi and sometimes on 3g
Stock battery


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Moderate usage. On and off 3g and wifi. Commonly in basement so dBm is low and thus stand-by should be more unhappy with me. But, obviously it wasn't _too_ unhappy with me 

Projected life, assuming a linear model, would have put full battery life at 29 hours and 59.4 minutes.

Screeny:
View attachment 1392


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

chrootz said:


> Hi- This is my first post.
> 
> I used be hardcore AOSP OMFGB and CM7, I took sonami's one most piece advice and I went Gingeritis 3D VI. I must tell you guys, This is SO FANTASTIC cause It can last long nearly 2 days completely drain stock battery which the OMFGB or CM7 cannot! Now, The Gingeritis 3D VII updated and It runs very solid! I am getting 19-23ma avg during the standby. :gasp:
> 
> ...


Wow bro! This battery life is insane!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Did a few calibration tricks, im at 95% after an hour of minimal use. Cell standby still murdering the usage.. Why?

edit: after 2 hours unplugged from 100% its @ 87%.. better then usual, with some usage, minimal the 1st hour and i played a game for about 30 minutes and installed some apps for the rest of the 30 minutes.. so far so-so


----------



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm really glad I'm not the only one seeing problems with CM7. I'm running CM7.1 RC1.5.2 using chingy's radio and imoseyon's leankernel 3.5.11 (running normal mode). After I unplug my phone at 100%, it seems to go down to mid 80s in just 2-3 hours. Should I try changing the kernel setting or go to Gingeritis?

Advise me, crowd.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

"jadanzzy said:


> I'm really glad I'm not the only one seeing problems with CM7. I'm running CM7.1 RC1.5.2 using chingy's radio and imoseyon's leankernel 3.5.11 (running normal mode). After I unplug my phone at 100%, it seems to go down to mid 80s in just 2-3 hours. Should I try changing the kernel setting or go to Gingeritis?
> 
> Advise me, crowd.


I love cm 7 so I'd say stick with it and change kernels. Remember to delete battery history and it shouldn't be too bad.

I don't know much about gingerbread Roms aside from cm7. Are gingeritus and omfgb sense based? How do they differ from cm7? I could flash them but I'm just getting happy with batteryb ife and don't want to screw things up.


----------



## Jodiuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Count me in with terrible battery life. I watched 4G take 25% in a half hour. Entire phone was crazy hot. Yet, here I sit on Wifi for an hour and a half with only 10% eaten.

Oh, I use my phone by the way. Lol at some of you with days usage. Until you're browsing for 2 hrs nonstop, get off my lawn!!!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

HTC OEM 2750

CM7 1.5.2, imoseyon kernel, lte only mode - 38 hours
SkyRaider Zeus Preview, imoseyon kernel, lte only mode - 41 hours
das BAMF RC 4.9, imoseyon kernel, lte only mode - 43 hours

This isn't to say one is better than the other, this is just my experiences with these roms, and an average battery life after using each for a about a week. Skyraider i've only used for about 4 days so far.


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

I get decent battery life in general, I can definitely make it through a full day without any worry of running out. However, my battery life drops what I'd consider to be excessively fast when on 3g. If I'm on wifi my battery lasts forever. I go to 3g, and I'll drop 5%-8% in an hour without even using the phone. I'm on CM7 1.5.2 right now with the default kernel and settings and the Official MR2 radio.


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw someone post about the 2x battery app on here. If I keep having problems in 3g standby I'm going to give it a shot.

It looks like it disables data when the phone is in screen off/standby mode and just periodically enables data to check for new information. When the phone is activated/screen on, data remains on. It does nothing to manage wifi, so it lets the always on wifi stay connected. The Pro version lets you manually change the check-in times when using data on 3g/4g and change a few other things.

Note, calls/texts don't use data, so this would just be for stuff like background email. You can have email in push mode and when on wifi it pushes messages, then the 3g/4g will just check in data every 5 minutes or so to see if there's something new. It's really not a bad idea and there's about 500 reviews at a 4.5 star average.


----------



## jerkface80 (Jun 16, 2011)

My experience on theory's cm based rom. Worth a try for those of you with battery life problems.

Edit: pics

View attachment 948


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

What battery are you using?


----------



## jerkface80 (Jun 16, 2011)

Stock battery. The only thing I did after flashing the rom was use incredicontrol to get the voltages as low as possible while maintaining stability.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

"Forgetful said:


> This is on Chingy 's 3d rom with MR2 radio. Best battery life so far of any rom.
> 
> I use 3g and wifi almsot all the time though.


Looks like you didn't even touch your phone for a huge chunk of the 16 hours there

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wifi mainly, and data offvwen not in use. Had pretty decent use today, texts phone calls internet and mp3 for 3 hrs.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

.ZIP said:


> Looks like you didn't even touch your phone for a huge chunk of the 16 hours there
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


I was sleeping for 8 hours. reguardless I only lose 0.6 percent an hour like that. The display on time is what I was showing. I was literally on the net and playing for hours in sections. Hard usage aside from my nap.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

"jerkface80 said:


> My experience on theory's cm based rom. Worth a try for those of you with battery life problems.
> 
> Edit: pics


Nice but look at ur idle time.


----------



## Jodiuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, thanks all foe the 2x battery app and calibrating the battery after a new kernel. I had some of the best life since!!


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

CM7 1.5.2 with Tiamat 1.1.0. Smartass 268/1.2 and uv -50.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

dubious1 said:


> CM7 1.5.2 with Tiamat 1.1.0. Smartass 268/1.2 and uv -50.


Display in time?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok just running this by you guys. I have been instant messengering for about 3 hours and have burned through about 60 percent of my battery on low brightness and 3g. Is his normal? It seems too short to me but I guess the screen is on and that draws pretty heavy. Any thoughts?


----------



## dubious1 (Jul 24, 2011)

"Forgetful said:


> Display in time?


Sorry. Ill have to get another pic once I get low again. Can't remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## onyx_64 (Jul 21, 2011)

jerkface80 said:


> My experience on theory's cm based rom. Worth a try for those of you with battery life problems.
> 
> Edit: pics
> 
> View attachment 1474


What kernel are u using? Did u install a different one than the stock? (imoseyons)


----------



## Mitchell4500 (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't win with 3g. I'm on cm7 1.5.2 and MR2.5

On wifi the battery will last like 40hrs but on 3g I can littarly watch it drain. About 1% ever minute. All from "cell standby ". Not to mention the phone gets really warm on 3g.

Iv calibrated lots of times and iv been using the tiamcat kernel.

Anyone have some magic advice to help me improve this?


----------



## Jodiuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Move? I just did and now 3Gs fine, but 4G kills my battery. In Tempe, I had great 4G, but "burn a hole in ur pants" 3G.


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Posting again, getting better results now. If you want any more details on my setup just let me know.
3g/wifi all day
19h 26m 1s on battery with 37% left
Running cm7 rc1.5.2
with imo's kernel with volume fix thanks to rhcp
this setup has been working flawlessly for me the past few days i could not be happier with battery life currently.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

2nd day on ROM I am at 61% left on phone after 11:26:13 details of what I am using are below. This was after moderate use of all aspects of the phone (WiFi, email, text, phone calls, internet, apps, etc) Needless to say I am happy.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Since i went back to gingeritis 3d beta 6, im even oc'd this time to 1.344, ziggys kernel and chingys radio. Moderate use during the day

Stock batt


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here are my stats and what I am running. Was steady all night, 3g does take more of a bite out of it. Still was able to use it for good 12 with no charge rest of the time was for battery wipe stats.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

"Mitchell4500 said:


> I can't win with 3g. I'm on cm7 1.5.2 and MR2.5
> 
> On wifi the battery will last like 40hrs but on 3g I can littarly watch it drain. About 1% ever minute. All from "cell standby ". Not to mention the phone gets really warm on 3g.
> 
> ...


Do you have poor signal? I'm away from home and I have 0-1 bars and my battery is poor. But at home I have almost always 4 bars and my battery is amazing.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

